# Postpartum Itching



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel like a freak... not much info on the information super intarwebs about this, but for the past month I've had a postpartum _itchy cootch!_ and it sucks!!

I'm still taking my probiotics and I don't think this is a yeast infection because it doesn't burn and there is no discharge (lochia is gone), so I don't really know what to do about it.

I presume the itching is caused by the tissues healing?

The ultimate itch you cannot scratch







Still using the peri-bottle...

Anyone BTDT?


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I don't know how accurate they are, but I did see those test-yourself kits at the drugstore that will tell you if you have an infection and what it is. Maybe try that? I understand yeast infections are really common postpartum because of the changing hormone balance and dryness.


----------



## AZgirl2207 (Jun 25, 2006)

--TMI Warning-- After my first baby and wearing commercially made pads for six weeks, I discovered that the chemicals in the pads made me super-duper itchy. While it wasn't a rash/big allergic reaction, it was ITCHY all the time. A friend is super allergic to the chemicals and gets hives on her delicate parts. (During a normal period, I only wear a pad at night so my chemical exposure was limited I suppose.) With my upcoming postpartum in mind, I'm researching mama cloth and may just sacrifice some infant prefolds. HTH


----------



## peacefulbabies (Aug 24, 2010)

I also was very itchy after... I had found that the pads were irritating and I believe it was also like you said the tissue healing... I bought Earth Mama Angel Baby Postpartum Spray and it helped TREMENDOUSLY! It cools everything down and I SWEAR by it for tears I healed up so fast it was great! (not to be gross a little off subject too but it also was helpful for after 'our first time back in bed' as it was a little tender after) The other thing I found to be more convenient was to wear a depends diaper for the first few days(changing it of course lol) They didn't seem to have as many gels and scents in them also wore cloth pads after everything started to slow down and I was back in a routine again.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I find that hemrroids are extremely itchy and if they are labial, it could explain all of that. Do those kegals, keep clean and use witch hazel and it could help.


----------

